# Spitfire Symphonic Brass - Review and Walkthrough



## Lawson. (Jan 10, 2017)

Hope you guys find this useful! Very nice library, with not many cons to think of. The tone is really great, though I wish there were more consistent articulations across the board, as well as being able to write true divisi. The phalanx patches are killer!


----------



## constaneum (Oct 25, 2018)

are phalanx patches referring to the a6?


----------

